# palmer honeycomb III



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey all

I found a deal on a 07 palmer honeycomb III the other day.

I was wondering if anyone has ridden this and what they though.

Also, I'm heading out west for the first time this year (I've been boarding for 5 years, but never had the funds to head out west). Would this be okay in powder?

Finally... I'm like 5'8, 198lbs ish... im not fat... i swear, i lift a lot. Should i get a 160 or 164?
I have a 158 Palmer right now. It's okay, but kills me in a just a lil bit of powder...

thanks

Dan


----------

